# What wax do you use over shellac?



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I want to slap a coat of wax onto my shellac finish. I was hoping someone could suggest a good wax for this. Or for putting a protective coat of wax on any other finish for that matter.

Thank you.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnsons Paste.Works good for table saw,jointer beds etc also.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Any good furniture wax will do.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with both above. Something to consider- good automotive carnauba wax stands up to the sun day in, day out, for months. We used to wax my dad's old brown '37 Plymouth 4 door (what a tank) with Johnson's paste wax. Talk about elbow grease. He got rid of it in the mid-'60s, when I was about 12. When I want to clean my glasses case (made of wood), I use Pledge. It gets the fingerprints right off. I also use Johnson's, like bhog, on my cast iron table saw. Just a quick steel wool rub for any local rust (occasionally, it happens) and a quick coat of wax, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Johnnn (Sep 21, 2012)

I like Minwax Paste Finishing Wax better than Johnson. It has less solvent in it and seems to be a little more robust. I do use Johnson for coating screws before driving them and also for tool surfaces.
-John


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnson's Paste Wax


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Butcher's Wax is another good brand. I also found a vintage can of Bowling Alley wax somewhere and that is really ggod. At the end of the day it's whatever you have around, as you probably will reapply it in a year or so and you may have a different brand at that point.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I keep both Johnsons and Butchers on my shelf. Doesn't seem to be much difference, save the Johnsons has a little tint to it. Actually, Johnson's has been my go-to wax for almost 36 years.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Depending on the project and purpose of the wax, I either make my own from beeswax and kerosene or I apply Renaissance Micro-crystalline.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got both Johnson's paste wax (for the jointer tables) and Minwax finishing wax. The minwax seems like it's too hard and scratches the shellac. I've got Turtle Wax too.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Trewax is another good one not yet mentioned.

Be careful with Briwax, as it contains strong solvents that can soften shellac and lacquer, as well as varnishes that aren't fully cured..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I keep both Johnson's paste wax and carnauba wax around. (The latter comes in especially handy if you're in the mood to wax your carnauba.)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Does THAT work on Harl-naubas as well?

*;-)*


----------

